
Gcc/tree.def: GCC AST Node Definition (union of 180 Structs) - vmorgulis
https://github.com/gcc-mirror/gcc/blob/master/gcc/tree.def
======
vmorgulis
tree.c: [https://github.com/gcc-
mirror/gcc/blob/master/gcc/tree.c](https://github.com/gcc-
mirror/gcc/blob/master/gcc/tree.c)

